# Eleaf iStick TC100W



## Rossouw (22/1/16)

Single or dual 18650. Looks quite nice as well

https://aspenvalleyvapes.com/shop/v...nic-cigarettes/authentic-eleaf-istick-tc100w/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## soofee (22/1/16)

Would be interesting to know what chip they running in there and if you use it in single 18650 mode will you be limited to say 75w...hmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (22/1/16)

Yes it is limited to 75w in single and 100w in double 18650 mode

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/1/16)

Rossouw said:


> Single or dual 18650. Looks quite nice as well
> 
> https://aspenvalleyvapes.com/shop/v...nic-cigarettes/authentic-eleaf-istick-tc100w/


That looks fantastic! I love the grenade trigger as well! Sexy upgrade to the vv vw mod of theirs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/1/16)

soofee said:


> Would be interesting to know what chip they running in there and if you use it in single 18650 mode will you be limited to say 75w...hmmmmm


They claim it's new technology in their company haha unique in transformation


----------

